

ISS on Duty - TeMPOraL
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsU-QXAKbeBmMJ1SPkPX-Pg

======
TeMPOraL
This is a little-known channel by ESA featuring short videos on multiple
aspects on the ISS project. It's described as "Daily multi-language news,
photos, videos and links about Scientific research and the astronauts' life
onboard the "International Space Station"".

Example short video about health support for the astronauts:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YyOeempiss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YyOeempiss).

(Disclaimer: I'm (sadly) not affiliated with this in any way; my brother found
it while looking for information on how to get into space medicine, and we
think it may be interesting enough for fellow HN'ers.)

